# Project "Death Star: Episode 1"



## xD3aDPooLx (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello again Everyone, its Time for another build. 


This one is going to be a little bit different, then my past builds. As you can tell from the title, there will be a few different revision of it.


so with out further a due : DeaDPooL Creations  presents:  







*((((Intro))))*


The first part of the build will be for a Local lan event later this month. I wanted to take something different to this lan and I am giving my self a really short time frame to get some items done. Like a month... So this should be a nice roller coaster... 


The name comes from me wanting to use the Black and Red theme also it just seemed to fit. 



*((((Hardware))))*


NZXT H440 Case Black and Red
ASUS Maximums VI Formula Motherboard 
ASUS GTX 760 GPU
Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 cooler
Silent Wing 2 fans
Be Quiet Powerzone 750 watt PSU
Items to be named later



*((((Fab work))))*

Make custom grills for the case
Possibility of illuminated mid plate
Red and Black cables set to a custom length.
Other small items.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Feb 8, 2014)

*((((Index))))*


1.  Grill Template
2. Products and sleeve


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Feb 8, 2014)

To get started out.



I am waiting on the case to show up from my order.  Since I do have access to the H440 for testing and fitment of items, I made this template for the Grill design.













How would this design look cut into the panels on the case.



Return to Index


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Feb 10, 2014)

Another Update:


Some Product pics.










She is going  to get some Rework done




I have something planned for the plate on this one.




I got the cables made ahead of time with extra length on them. I want them set to the right length without worrying about excess taking up space.




Lutro0s Teleios Sleeve -  Thanks Mike and J...  Love the stuff.



Return to Index


----------



## HammerON (Feb 11, 2014)

Sub'd


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 11, 2014)

Good luck mate. My H440 Review sample will arrive soon enough for me to make a good use out of it.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Feb 12, 2014)

*3rd Update:*






OMG... what is the box... 




Lots of protection... 




OHHHHH....AWWWWW




these fans looks awesome.




The awe and mighty Power source.. I am going to love modding this a bit.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Feb 13, 2014)

*((((Update 4))))*




Anyone one see anything wrong in the picture?


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 13, 2014)

xD3aDPooLx said:


> *((((Update 4))))*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but you've got me curious.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Feb 13, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> No, but you've got me curious.




Look close at it.


----------



## flmatter (Feb 13, 2014)

Missing your HD bays and brackets?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Feb 13, 2014)

flmatter said:


> Missing your HD bays and brackets?



Nope, look again. Well they are gone, but look where they should be at.. What do you see.


----------



## flmatter (Feb 13, 2014)

you did your template/grill in clear acrylic?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Feb 13, 2014)

flmatter said:


> you did your template/grill in clear acrylic?




Winner.. It was a test fit and see how it would look type of thing.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Feb 26, 2014)

*((((Update 5))))*



Photo and some build log pics.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice update
I like the Deathstar and Vader etchings Who did them?


----------



## Vario (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice color matching with the motherboard, wires, case.  Looks great!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Feb 27, 2014)

I did them.  We have a laser etcher at work and I did those up during my lunch.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2014)

Excellent
It is nice to have the proper tools for the Job!!!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Feb 27, 2014)

Your telling me. I love this laser, but I want one that can cut through steel too.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 27, 2014)

This reminds me of my Star Wars mod from about 7 years ago:


----------



## jgunning (Feb 27, 2014)

sub'd!


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 27, 2014)

Looking good!

Put a tone for power up and shut down
Shut down = Vaders voice "NOOOOOOO!!!!"
Power up = Vaders respirator sound



Hopefully there no exhaust vulnerabilities in this mod because that Rebel Alliance mod might be lurking behind a moon


----------



## Sinzia (Feb 27, 2014)

Subb'd


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Mar 20, 2014)

*((((Update 6))))*


Sorry guys, I have been a little bit busy with work and Family. 

Starting the 24 pin work








Part way done









All the way done, with 5 2 way splits on the PSU side. It has a 20+8 pin split 





The CPU for mass destruction


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Mar 25, 2014)

*((((Update 7))))*









Seems like making some nice grills for the panels is in the plans now.


----------



## fritoking (Mar 26, 2014)

Xzibit said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Put a tone for power up and shut down
> Shut down = Vaders voice "NOOOOOOO!!!!"
> ...


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Mar 26, 2014)

*((((Update 8))))*


This is the front panel all cut out and placed in its home for now...








If youre asking it looks off, its not. Just the angle I took the picture.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Jul 4, 2014)

*{{{{Update... I lost count.. oh 9}}}}*


These are the final build pics for now. Maybe sunday I take the build on an adventure. 






The Red Grill installed onto the front panel




The RAM




THE SSDs.... thanks munney




before installing the SSD and RAM




SSD in. Check




Ram in. Check




Everything in Side view.




That Choke tho.




Is it working still?




The front view.




Side view.




LEDs Through the front 




LEDs Through the side view.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 4, 2014)

Dear nzxt: shut up and take my money
seriously I want to buy this case with z logos sadly I don't thin the big D would be nice enough to license it tho


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Jul 4, 2014)

With what Logos?


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 4, 2014)

xD3aDPooLx said:


> With what Logos?


the star-wars ones Iv always wanted a vader case


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Jul 4, 2014)

You could have this build


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 4, 2014)

xD3aDPooLx said:


> You could have this build


lol I wish but I am sure its way out of my current monthly-pc-budget of exactly one pocket of lint and a used bubble gum wrapper
iv been mulling over doing something with this old NZXT gamma for awhile now its starting to show its age/air flow limitations and the front panel audio never quite worked right just haven't decided what I wanna do to it yet muahahhaha


----------

